

Show HN: Let professionals compete to find your dream job. - ffiller
http://jobspotters.kickoffpages.com//?src=HN/

======
umruehren
Here's the question that stopped me from signing up: How will you, and by
extension I, pay those professionals for this service?

~~~
ffiller
You choose an amount, that will represent a fraction of what the saved time
and effort is worth to you. Professionals, we call them "Jobspotters", will
compete with their recommendations, which are based on your description and
their experience. If there is a recommendation that seems most valuable/fit
for you, you can then assign the reward to that person. You will end up with
personalized recommendations of jobs/employers you might not otherwise have
come across - ideally you now even have a personal contact to that company.
What you make of it, will be up to you. But life will be a little easier for
you. Gone are the days of endless networking and looking through job portals.
Real people, who understand what you're looking for, helping you out. That's
the idea.

~~~
umruehren
cool. so, you have to promise quite high rewards (ballpark of a monthly wage)
to attract serious, otherwise altruistic job recommenders? otherwise, how do
you find people whose interest it is to get others a job- and not recruiters
(in which case you turn into a normal job board)?

